# San Diego herf Saturday 11/3?



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be in San Diego for work and I should have Saturday evening free. Is anyone up for a smoke?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mark - I am a definite maybe.
You should post in the S.H.I.T. herf thread and see who's available.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

damn..mark i plan to be there on the 9th..maybe earlier..bad timing.i'll give you a call peter as soon as i talk to dawnie..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> damn..mark i plan to be there on the 9th..maybe earlier..bad timing.i'll give you a call peter as soon as i talk to dawnie..


I'm off to sleep. 4:45am comes quickly
Tomorrow or later this week works.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Mark - I am a definite maybe.
> You should post in the S.H.I.T. herf thread and see who's available.


Will do.



Rock Star said:


> damn..mark i plan to be there on the 9th..maybe earlier..bad timing.i'll give you a call peter as soon as i talk to dawnie..


Well poop - I leave the morning of the 8th.


----------

